# Davinci Code Book Review



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls,

I have added a reminder on the calander for us so that by the 24th we should have read up to Chapter 26  

Book is packed and ready for me to read over the weekend  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Well I bought my copy last night and although its not the sort of book  I normally read I found it quite an easy read and am already up to chapter 18, (commuting too and from London every day, sometimes has its benefits in that I have little else I can do but read)

Hope everyone else is enjoying it

Happy reading

Croc


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm up to about chapter 9, I must admit my mind keeps wandering and I can't stay focused on it .... but I will keep trying!  

Marie xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Well I've only read the first few chapters, and although it's not a book I'd normally read, I think it'll be quite easy going.  The chapters seem quite short which I do like in a book - it enables me to pick up and read a bit whenever I've got a spare 5 mins without worrying about losing the thread of the story.
I only know 2 people who have read it - one loved it, one hated it, so it'll be good to see what the concensus is here.

Claire


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

heavens - this book was my idea, but then didn't come back to the posts to see if everyone liked the idea.  HELP I haven't read it yet. Will get it tomorrow and try to catch up.

Fee


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Shame on you fee


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Am abandoning my Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell book to start The Da Vinci Code (If truth be known the other book is a tad toooooooooooooo boring & slow)..
Must start now otherwise I'll never get to chapter 26


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

How are you all doing with the book?

I am up to Chapter 21 and off to bed now to read to Chapter 26. Really enjoying it so far.

What's happening tomorrow - are we discussing on here or in chat??

Nicky xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Do we need a special log on?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok - have finally got to chapter 26 and dying to read the rest !!! 

I already dislike Fache   Horrible man !!! lol

Where are we discussing the book !??


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Made it to chapter 26..
Won't be able to make it into chat tonight (if thats what was happening) but so far the book is gripping stuff!! Can't wait to read on!!
Fache sounds a nasty type, Silas, ohhhhhhhhh whats he gonna do next?? And as for self punishment, OUCH!!! 

Roz x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all

Well I am not sure whether we are posting on here tonight or not but thought I'd share my thoughts!!

I am really enjoying the book. Have no idea where it is going at all. Its nice to read a real cliffhanger book where you can't predict what will happen.

I think the groovy nun at the church is going to kill Silas next!!

Am hoping Sophie and Robert will stay one step ahead of Fache for a while yet. 

Not quite sure I know what the keystone actually is. Does anyone else have a better understanding than me so far??

Really liked all the stuff about PHI. Its so hard to know if this is pure fiction or semi fiction. Does anyone know if the Opus Dei actually exists?

Like someone else said its great that almost every chapter ends on mini cliffhanger.

I wonder if anything will happen between Robert and Sophie?? Always looking for a love story!! 

I have been to the Louvre so find it quite easy to imagine the setting. I remember being overawed when I saw the Mona Lisa. It is quite special to see the real thing as it is so unimpressive in books etc

Well those are thoughts so far!!

What chapter shall we read to by next Thursday? How about Chapter 52??

Nicky xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

OK Guilty as charged  

I cant stop reading it and I am up to chapter 69 !!!!

It is just too good and exciting !!!  Not giving the game away though !!!


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Sorry I didn’t make it to chat I too am gripped by this book and also loved the thing about PHI, I thought it was fascinating. Someone at work who is very knowledgeable says the thing about PHI is correct that’s why people spend their entire lives studying PHI and there are so many books on the subject

He also said that the basis of this book, apart from the references to Opus Dei, is based on a book called the ‘Holy blood and the holy grail’ which has now found its way back into the best sellers list.

As regards Opus Dei yes they do exist and Ruth Kelly the new Labour education minister is reported to be a member of it, though I can’t see her beating herself up every time she gets something wrong!!  I noticed that after her links to this organisation was in the press (which never seemed to be without the Da Vinci Code also being mentoned) lots  more  people on the tube in London were reading this book.

Anyway its not my normal sort of book but I am finding it an easy read and am so glad that we voted to read it

Croc


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi everyone!

OK. Hands up, I read the whole book on holiday and it certainly kept me in suspense. 

Don't know if I like Opus Dei's methods of self-torture..but I did hear or read somewhere that the lower members do have to go through such things to move up the ranks...sounds awful.

Tony Robinsons documentary a few weeks ago poo poo'd the Priory of Sion, saying it was all a fake with some academic claiming to be a decsendant of Jesus. So, don't know what to think there. 

Anyway - trying not to give the game away here, so won't say much for now. 

Happy reading!
Crystal
x


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi - As I've only just joined the group and read TDVC a while back I won't start the discussion proper til the next book, but I just wanted to give my twopenneth on TDVC:

*I enjoyed the suspense and the cliffhangers.
*Loved all the symbology stuff especially the art stuff.
*Loved the religion stuff, even if it wasn't particularly well researched.
*Thought the writing was cheesy and the characters one -dimensional.
*I thought Sophie Neveu was a bit crap considering she was meant to be a child prodigy when it came to codes etc. Also (hope this isn't a spoiler) - why the hell didn't she say owt to her granddad when she saw him being humped to kingdom come at the ritual? 
*The ending is cack...imho!

Still, it got me interested in subject matter I'd never before bothered with.

Happy reading ppl. Looking forward to joining you proper for the next book


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Guys can I join you book worms ?
I have recently read DaVinci Code and have also just finished one of the authors other books Angels and Demons, I loved them both and am a true book worm, I don't think I will be able to read certain chapters though because when I get into a good book I usually read it within 2-3 days.
I look forward to hearing your thoughts on this book and joining you in future for others that I have not read yet   
Dydie xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Just finished this book and loved it.  Took me a while to get into it but by about Chapter 35 I was hooked and couldn't put it down.

Found some of it fascinating and quite fancy a trip to Paris now!

Karen x


----------

